# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGQ_2_11SD released

## Shamseldeen Victory

*LGQ_2_11SD released.*  New version - LGQ_2_11SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added screen lock reset for next LG Android phones : LG E720,E720B,P500,P500h,P503,P504,P505,P505R,P505CH,  P506,P506GO and P509.

----------

